# chew proof dog bed



## cysanderson (Mar 10, 2008)

I'm looking for a dog bed (pillow type preferably the cedar filled kind) that my dog will not destroy. I bought a fairly heavy nylon one at Cabelas & it took less than a week for him to get the lining & stuffing tore out. He also tore up & ate three casts when he had a broken leg so maybee there is no hope for him but I'd like to give him a little more comfort as well as having the cedar to keep his smell pleasant

Thanks


----------



## Mike Noel (Sep 26, 2003)

We have a couple from Orvis that are chew proof and have worked great for years. I think they are called Tough Chew.


----------



## MikeB (Jan 9, 2009)

Here is the Orvis one.... http://www.orvis.com/store/productc...oup_id=1634&cat_id=5996&subcat_id=7407&bhcp=1

Here is another one. http://www.petstreetmall.com/Chewproof-Dog-Beds/1782.html


----------



## Indy (Jun 17, 2008)

I couldn't bring myself to spend that much on a very simple dog bed. Instead I ordered 5 yards of 1,000 count denier nylon off e-bay for about $30, that's enough to make a few very large beds. I got a large box of fiberfill at Walmart for $15, again, enough to do a few beds, a heavy duty zipper for about $2 and a roll of Gutterman thread that I already had (good thread is important, don't get it at Walmart). 

I got fancy and made the nylon part a slipcover (recycled old curtains to make the insert), did 3" gussets and a hidden zipper, but the less advanced sewer or someone who's in a hurry could just cut out two pieces of nylon of equal sizes, put them face to face and sew straight seams, turn it right sound out, stuff it and finish sewing it shut. If you took home ec. in high school, you can make a what is essentially a huge pillow case. If you're afraid of sewing machines, there's a product called "stitch witchery" that creates iron on seams, but I have no idea if it will hold up to the tugging and digging that dogs do on their bed. If you don't do the slipcover, you'll need a full size washing machine and dryer. I have small ones, hence, the slipcover. It's held up very well. I plan to make more beds, one of these days


----------

